#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-02
<Caboose> Anyone in here?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-03
<totalmongobaer_> hi, ist it passible tu separate the Snapd / Flatpak -Apps from the normal one in the Softwarcenter?
<totalmongobaer_> i have installed the Snapd Firefox . but i wanted the normal one :) so i remove it and installed again from terminal
<totalmongobaer_> it was wired
<totalmongobaer_> THX
<totalmongobaer_> anyway , U-Budgie is the best Derivate for me
<totalmongobaer_> 18.04 Daily version...
<NoCode> Is 18.04 already released?
<totalmongobaer_> no
<totalmongobaer_> i downloaded the daily CD .ios
<totalmongobaer_> iso
<totalmongobaer_> to see how it works
<totalmongobaer_> and the Softwaecenter make some problems
<fossfreedom_> totalmongobaer_: you need to click on the link in software center to see the detail of the app.  Scroll to the bottom and look at where it is installing from - it will say a bionic repo, snap or flatpak
<totalmongobaer_> ok thx
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-07
<peanut422> hello room! I'm about to bite into my monitor! I have this problem where tilda stops working after a few minutes. I will have a process running and have the drop down disappear but then I never get it back... I've never had this problem with Ubuntu Mate for example, it responds whenever I need it to... only in Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 tilda stops responding to the drop down command. The process is still running when I check the 
<peanut422> nitor
<fossfree-> peanut422, not a clue - sorry
<peanut422> fossfree-:  thanks for checking... I wish I"d like tilix... but I'm set in my ways
<fossfree-> peanut422, might be worth asking a specific question on the tilix github issue tracker
<peanut422> fossfreedom: i'll check with them
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-04-03
<Sh1ner> Hello everyone! I'm somewhat new to Linux for my desktop, and wondering the best route to go to 'repair install'. I'm having amd gpu driver issues after an update. Whats the recommended process to do a repair without losing my apps/data/etc. Thanks for any help
<Sh1ner> nevermind...found the docs. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
